# Christmas pup



## harryhunter

I am giving 1 beagle pup to a youth to hunt with or make a pet . this is for the youth not for somebody to make some cash. The pup is 4 months old . it is AKC reg but they are not going with a free pup. I would like to see the youth on giving pup to the child. Pup will go to first one that fits this description. Thanks & Merry Christmas .


----------



## bigeye1

I have an 11 year old daughter who just started hunting and was asking to get a another beagle because we had to put our last one down she would be super excited to get this dog


----------



## harryhunter

Hello big eye . where are you located I amin Ravenna ,oh would this be a doable pick up for you.


----------



## bigeye1

We are in Ashtabula county about 45 min from Ravenna


----------



## bigeye1

That's doable we probably wouldn't be able to come down until Saturday 4:30 or so


----------



## bigeye1

Is that ok for u


----------



## harryhunter

bigeye1 said:


> I have an 11 year old daughter who just started hunting and was asking to get a another beagle because we had to put our last one down she would be super excited to get this dog


----------



## harryhunter

That would be fine. What do you want a male or female ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

harryhunter said:


> I am giving 1 beagle pup to a youth to hunt with or make a pet . this is for the youth not for somebody to make some cash. The pup is 4 months old . it is AKC reg but they are not going with a free pup. I would like to see the youth on giving pup to the child. Pup will go to first one that fits this description. Thanks & Merry Christmas .


Harry.....you are a hell of a man! Tom


----------



## bigeye1

Female would be great if available. I have found them to be a little calmer, a little less stubborn. Out last one was female and she awfully lovey with the kids. But what ever if fine. My kid is going to go nuts she was just talking about this like a week ago.


----------



## bigeye1

If you want you can pm me your contact info. Thank you


----------



## harryhunter

OK I have a nice little female for your daughter. This is what I was hoping for a very happy youngster.


----------



## harryhunter

Thanks Tom !


----------



## PapawSmith

This is a great story. Best thread in a long time.


----------



## Snakecharmer

harryhunter said:


> OK I have a nice little female for your daughter. This is what I was hoping for a very happy youngster.


WOW... That is terrific Harry. What a great thing to do for a child. I know you don't need thanks as just having the opportunity to make a child's Christmas is enough but thanks anyhow.

Our church has a giving tree as we adopted two or three poor families in Geauga County. today I dropped off a fishing rod combo from Caseyroo, and a tackle box and tackle bag with some tackle in them. Low and behold there was one tag left behind on the tree for a kid whose only wish for Christmas is some fishing stuff.

You can bet your life I'm going to make up a tackle bag or box for him or her too! I only wish I could be there to see them open their gifts.
I was so blessed as a child that I had two uncles that would let me pick out lures from their tackles boxes to put in my small tackle box. And now I have more than enough lures to last several lifetimes. Giving back to the sport that we love to help another child get started is a great feeling to have. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Bprice1031

That's what Christmas is all about! Way to go!


----------



## bobk

What a great thread. Very thoughtful hh. Merry Christmas


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bigeye1 said:


> Female would be great if available. I have found them to be a little calmer, a little less stubborn. Out last one was female and she awfully lovey with the kids. But what ever if fine. My kid is going to go nuts she was just talking about this like a week ago.


Big eye...please keep us informed with a pic of her and the new addition to the family


----------



## Kenlow1

A very nice gesture indeed to all parties-best to give than receive. Have a Merry X-Mas.


----------



## Saugernut

Very nice!
So nice to see this in todays world
Thank you!


----------



## nam1975

Great thread! 
Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Lundy

This is so uplifting and a reminder that there still are are good people. Thank you for act of thoughtful generosity. 

PLEASE post a picture of the young lady and her new puppy.


----------



## M R DUCKS

harryhunter and bigeye...it would be cool to post some pictures,or video of this event !.....awesome !


----------



## ezbite

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## GalionLex

There is nothing much better than a youngster and a ornery beagle pup. Especially at X-mas. Great story


----------



## bigeye1

Thank you so much for the pup. That's the true Christmas spirit. She's been pretty good through the first couple of days. The kids just adore her. Thanks Leroy have a great Christmas


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bigeye1 said:


> View attachment 225513
> 
> Thank you so much for the pup. That's the true Christmas spirit. She's been pretty good through the first couple of days. The kids just adore. Thanks Leroy have a great Christmas


That's what we was looking for!!!!!!look at those smiles....my daughter would say ...they be cheezun


----------



## bigeye1

Here is a better pic of what the pup looks like. The 11 year old let her sister name her. They call her Rosie


----------



## squid_1

Ok HarryHunter should be awarded 10,000 trophy points. thanks for the updates bigeye1.


----------



## harryhunter

Great pictures Bigeye ! I love seeing kids & pups bonding. I know Rosie has a great home too Thanks for the cookies & goodie bag. Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## catfish_1999

That was the most touching thing I have seen in a long while.I hope the rest of the world is watching!!!! Great things seem to happen at CHRISTmas time. Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## undertaker

Outstanding


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Best of the year.....heisman material


----------



## fastwater

Have belonged to many outdoor sites and have seen many nice, kindhearted thing done in them.
Without a doubt, this is the most special.

harryhunter, 
Thank You for the kindness you have shown to bigeye1 and his family....and the Blessing you have given to the rest of us for allowing us to witness this.


----------



## Shad Rap

Cute little pup.


----------

